# What is name of this part?



## mickey98 (Feb 8, 2015)

Ok, so after changing the spark plugs in my 2001 Jetta 2.0, I noticed a very wet hose near the oil fill cap. The hose comes from the top of the oil fill neck, then there's like a Y in the hoses where several hoses come together. It is the 4 cyl 2.0 Jetta. I searched for a diagram telling me what specific parts are under the hood and where they are located but can't find one specific to my car. Thank you.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you have a picture so we can get a better idea?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

it's part of the PCV system.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

This it? http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Engine/Emissions/ES251412/









If that's not it, you should be able to find the correct piece here: http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_IV--2.0/Engine/Emissions/3


----------

